# Found pogie & elbow pad (lime Ck.)



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Steve have you lazy ass durango paddlers cut that shitty log out that is below adrenaline in that blind drop yet?
Gary


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

I am not affiliated with the lame ass, lazy, never showing-up when they say that they are going to- durango paddlers.
Forgot my saw last night. You can run that drop on the left and then cut back right., but it does need a saw.
Flow was sweet, holes were big last night. Miss the FR easy access and mank though.

Steve.


----------

